# Equipment rack



## ars14 (Jun 28, 2010)

Well my basement is finally done, I got the AV rack built and installed

here are some pics

It mounts in the wall with storage, sliding from doors, and a drawer at the bottom


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow, looks good!

That looks like some serious work. I like the "cabinet" aspect of it.. 

I gave up and just bought a M/A rack and installed in flush with the wall.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes, looks outstanding! Great Job! :T


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

very nicely built Rack... :T any provision for ventilation?..


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

That is very nice looking. Good work!

Do you mind sharing your plans and info on any kits/hardware you used?

Thanks,
sga2


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

You're quite the carpenter. I can't wait to see the final pics with gear installed.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Very nice indeed! definatly post a finish pick with equipment installed. Once again great job:T


----------



## harrisrj17 (Jan 13, 2011)

Love the rack, your carpentry skills are great. Have you got some 'in progress' pics so we can see how you put it all together. Having built my own cupboard I know how difficult it can be


----------



## grinthock (Dec 17, 2010)

Very well done - interested in how the rack pulls out - I'm dealing with a similar situation where having rear access would be an issue (I would like to - but not really aesthetically pleasing).

Also interested in your vent plan.


----------



## ars14 (Jun 28, 2010)

The top of the cabinet has a slot 6" deep and the width of the cabinet to vent. I don't have any real hot items so it works great.my ps3 gets kinda hot so I might install a few 120mm pc fans on the ends of the opening. Ill take some more shots tomorrow sine I got this cool android app now. Now I just Ned to figure out how to use the phone to control my equipment


----------

